# Making homemade parsley surface cleaner.



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I absolutely love parsley cleaner. I think it works great on most surfaces and leaves a nice smell. 

Does anyone else share the same opinion? 

Would like to make in large quantities and maybe share later down the line. 

Would this interest anyone? 

Just curious.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I've never heard of parsley cleaner. Where do you get it? 
I keep a quart bottle of Dawn dish washing soap mixed w/white vinegar and use it pretty much everywhere. It does a fantastic job, but I can't say it smells very good. On the plus side the odor doesn't linger too long either


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I found a brand a little while back(let me find the bottle and I'll give you the name of it) and then I started playing with ingredients and works as well if not better than store bought. I've tried that also, my husband complains about the smell so its a no go in my house. Lol.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

This is the cleaner I found.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

ThAt looks interesting. I make one from Orange rinds and vinegar but am always interested in other options. (Sorry about wonky caps- I'm on my phone)


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

That's fine. I always use my phone. Lol. I just happen to stumble across it at a flea market but couldn't find it anywhere else so I started to make my own. Lol.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

What does it contain for a cleaning agent Jaime?


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Parsley is a natural cleaner as is oregano.


----------

